# Аккордеон для 6ти лет



## Ene4ka (16 Окт 2014)

Подскажите, пожалуйста, какой аккордеон лучше купить, для начинающих (6лет). Вельтмайстер перле, думаю, лучшее, но дороговат. Юпитер 1/2 - тяжеловат, 6.2кг...Hohner BRAVO II(26/48), 5кг - по весу это уже много лучше, но про Хонер слышала противоречивые отзывы - что их делают в Китае или Корее, не помню, и что подделывают.. Инструмент для муз.школы должен быть износостойким)) Да и хотелось бы подешевле. Еще видела в интернет-магазинах Хонер детский(17в правой, 8 басов в левой), но не знаю, где бы попробовать его, годится ли он для первого года обучения, или это только в игрушки играть(цена что-то больно заманчивая, 3 с чем-то). Может, у кого-то в муз.школе есть инструменты этих марок, поделитесь опытом.


----------



## zet10 (17 Окт 2014)

Купите б/у Вельтмейстер или на худой конец "Юность" и не морочьте голову ,через два года все равно менять на 3/4,в бюджет от 8 до 15 тыс руб можно смело уложиться.


Обратите что б в левой клавиатуре обязательно было 5 рядов и минимум 40 басов ,если хотите что б ваш ребенок обучался на аккордеоне,а не в игрушки играл( в данном случае 8 басов это игрушка).


----------



## Илья (18 Окт 2014)

продаю аккордеон, недорогой, небольшой, для начального этапа обучения. Если Вас это интересует, свяжитесь, пожалуйста, со мной 89104328925 Илья


----------



## Ene4ka (18 Окт 2014)

Спасибо. как-то б/у Вельтмайстера 1/2 не видела, может, не там ищу? Или они просто редко встречаются? Юностей не очень хочется. Они такие не юные)) На Вельтмайстере все же приятнее играть, а хочется, чтобы ребенок с начала получал удовольствие..а когда сипит, свистит, и клавиши рыхлые, и ответ кое-какой, и мех не особо держит..и все время подчинивать..по крайней мере мой опыт такой.
Конечно, на первые-то годы нужны и 60 басов, но ребенку тяжеловато сразу.


----------



## Кконстантин (18 Окт 2014)

http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_12_425601649
http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_12_stella_414214790


----------



## vev (18 Окт 2014)

Кконстантин (18.10.2014, 10:36) писал:


> http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_12_425601649
> http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_12_stella_414214790


По поводу первого объявления еще большой вопрос. Честный китаец с весьма посредственной механикой и гнусным звуком.

А второе - кто из нас на Стеллах не начинал?  Хотя басов будет явно не хватать.


----------

